# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Japanese-style sword maker based in Adelaide, Australia

## Paul Araki-Metcalfe

Hi all,
I recently returned, from living 9 years in Japan, to Melbourne Australia.  I hunted around and finally found someone in Australia who makes Japanese-style swords.  He also makes great knives, and also lovely wooden walking sticks (canes) with antler handles.

Michael Fechner is his name (Fechner Blades), and he currently only has an email address which you can find if you Google him.

I purchased a three sword set (Katan, Wakizashi, and Tanto) from him, and they are the best swords that I have ever used to cut tatami mats with.  His prices are very reasonable, to say the least.  All in Australian dollars:  Katana $2,000, Wakazashi $1400, Tanto $400.  His blades are far better than the swords we used to cut tatami mats with every month in Japan.  

I have photos on my website, and video links to YouTube to allow you to view his workmanship in action.  

I highly recommend his work, and I will definitely be purchasing more swords from this man in the very near future, for sure.

I will post more video footage of me cutting with his swords, once I get them back after October.  He is currently hand-crafting Saya (scabbards) for my swords out of exotic Australian wood.
All the very best to you all
Paul Araki-Metcalfe
Shihan
http://www.yagyushinkage-ryu.com/

----------


## Mat Rous

I have two Swords from Mr Fechner. Very nice but you won't get a Hamon off of his blades.

I'd question the quality of the blades you used in Japan also. Like I said, He makes excellent cutters but they are not in the same class as the blades I use when in Japan (Or the one I purchased from there)

----------

